# Soft toys for single bunnies?



## Hel_79

I was wondering whether anybody could recommend a rabbit-friendly soft toy or give an example of something they use or have used in the past?

I'd like to get Buddy a soft toy to snuggle up to over the winter for comfort, as unfortunately I just can't give the time and attention needed to bond him at the moment. 

I think B3rnie mentioned this in another thread...? Buddy's just as nibbly as the next bunny, so I don't want to give him something which he will tear apart in five minutes or which could be potentially harmful! I don't have kids myself, but I'm guessing that anything suitable for an infant might be good place to start...?

He's already enjoying the warmth of his new snugglesafe headpad in the shed, so this will just be something extra really!

Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## MinnieMalachy

They do teddybears that u put in microwave. 

Im thinkin of getin one of those. Coz i no he wudnt destroy it as he has had a teddy before an never chewed it


----------



## Guest

Hel_79 said:


> I was wondering whether anybody could recommend a rabbit-friendly soft toy or give an example of something they use or have used in the past?
> 
> I'd like to get Buddy a soft toy to snuggle up to over the winter for comfort, as unfortunately I just can't give the time and attention needed to bond him at the moment.
> 
> I think B3rnie mentioned this in another thread...? Buddy's just as nibbly as the next bunny, so I don't want to give him something which he will tear apart in five minutes or which could be potentially harmful! I don't have kids myself, but I'm guessing that anything suitable for an infant might be good place to start...?
> 
> He's already enjoying the warmth of his new snugglesafe headpad in the shed, so this will just be something extra really!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions


Any child safe teddy is fine hun, just cut off the tags before you give it too him 



MinnieMalachy said:


> They do teddybears that u put in microwave.
> 
> Im thinkin of getin one of those. Coz i no he wudnt destroy it as he has had a teddy before an never chewed it


Please don't give one of those to your rabbit they are very, very toxic to rabbits, if you want something warm then go for a snugglesafe as they are designed for small animals


----------



## emzybabe

pop into a charity shop and look for a baby teddy 1 without the plastic eyes they'll be fine


----------



## hazyreality

I just gave my sigles normal teddies from charity shops, and none of them ever chewed them. They used to get pee'd on sometimes lol but not ripped 

*Heidi*


----------



## MinnieMalachy

B3rnie said:


> Any child safe teddy is fine hun, just cut off the tags before you give it too him
> 
> Please don't give one of those to your rabbit they are very, very toxic to rabbits, if you want something warm then go for a snugglesafe as they are designed for small animals


Thank you for lettin me no. Iv not had a rabbit since bein young so im quite new.

And i always double check things on here efore i do anyfin.

But now i no lol. Thanks again.

Little girls got lots of teddys so il give him one of those with
No plastic eyes or anyfin. 
X


----------



## Hel_79

Thanks for the suggestions...it's common sense really, isn't it! Ah well. I will see what I can find and take a photo of Buddy with his new 'friend'!


----------



## AmyCruick

I got Alan and Lottie a teddy each before they were bonded and I bought them one that was actually meant for dogs! So if you look in your local pet shop you might find something suitable.


----------

